# WTB A Mossberg 500 barrel



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a buddy looking for a Mossberg 500 barrel he is looking for a 18 inch barrel... Let me know if any of y'all have anything laying around....Thanks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I saw two hanging in the isle at the new Academy store tonight. 18" cylinder bore. Think they were about 120 bucks. Not sure if that is what he is looking to spend.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fer the heads up....I'll tell him!


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

does he want to sell his longer barrel?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

rcmay said:


> does he want to sell his longer barrel?


Not sure.....I'll ask, but I think he wants to keep it fer hunting and the 18 incher fer home protection....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

rcmay said:


> does he want to sell his longer barrel?


Just got word that he wants ta keep it.....


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Just got word that he wants ta keep it.....


Cool, thanks for checking


----------

